# 20% off Oriental Trading



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got an email - 

20% off any order at Oriental Trading...though I haven't received their Halloween catalog yet this year (?!)

Code:

WCX8355


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

i think that is an Oriental Trading co. first! I've never seen a 20% with no minimum purchase before. thanks for the info!


----------



## harryhalloween (Aug 21, 2009)

good job thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Forgot this  (I am at work and apparently not good at doing too many things at one time)

Order online by 11:59pm CT 08/24/09.

It is like a weekend special.


----------

